# St Patriick`s Day in Portugal



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This year, for the first time, Portugal will take part in the Global 'greening' which has become a worldwide phenonomen celebrating Ireland's national day.

From the 13th of March until St. Patrick’s Day itself, the iconic Museu Condes de Castro Guimarães in Cascais will be lit up in green! The Museum has an Irish connection, having been built in the early 20th Century by the O’Neill family. The building is now a museum and library, and is literally on the beach in Cascais, just outside Lisbon. The chief of the O’Neill clan is still resident in Portugal to this day. Features of the building include an Irish-themed room, a music room, a library of over 25,000 books, and an illuminated 15th Century manuscript.



So we will join the Pyramids in Egypt, the Sydney Opera House, the Empire State Building in New York, the Eye in London, the leaning Tower of Pisa, the giant statue of Christ the King in Rio, the Eiffel Tower and almost a hundred other iconic buildings and monuments worldwide in a glorious celebration of the heritage which Irish people share with the world : wherever green is seen !!!!

Copies of the Video of last year’s worldwide “Greening” is here


----------

